# Layman - binary /usr/bin/git seems to be missing

## xSpooler

Witam.

Zainstalowałem właśnie gentoo, to moje pierwsze stracie z tą dystrybucją, wrzuciłem serverX teraz chciałem instalować KDE 4.2 jednak przy dodawaniu overlay otrzymuje błąd:

Failed to add overlay "kde"

binary /usr/bin/git seems to be missing overlay type "kde" not supported did you emerge dev-util/git

Nie wiem co jest czy może ktoś pomóc?

Dodatkowo muszę wpisywać za każdym razem do resolv adresy dns bo przy restarcie kasują się, mam stałe ip tylko dns za każdym razem się kasuje nie rozumiem czemu

Z góry dziękuje pozdrawiam Wojtek.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyraźnie masz napisane, co masz zemergować by działało Ci to repozytorium.

Co do resolv.conf, co masz w /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## xSpooler

Fakt, nie dodałem - zrobiłem to jednak dalej nie działa...

Co do resolv - hostmane..., dns_domain_lo="homenetwork" oraz config_eth0... i routes_eth0...

----------

## mziab

A do KDE 4.2 nie jest potrzebny żaden overlay. Wszystkie ebuildy są w portage.

----------

## xSpooler

W takim razie w jaki sposób i z jakimi flagami use zainstalować to środowisko?

co do overlay widzę dopiero teraz że pakiet x11-libs/cario zwraca błąd re-emerge x11-libs/cario with the X USE flag set

dodałem do /etc/make.conf USE="... X..." mam tam też gtk, qt 3 i 4 hal... standard jaki był w dokumentacji przy instalacji

----------

## mziab

Gentoo KDE 4.x Guide

----------

## SlashBeast

 *xSpooler wrote:*   

> Fakt, nie dodałem - zrobiłem to jednak dalej nie działa...
> 
> Co do resolv - hostmane..., dns_domain_lo="homenetwork" oraz config_eth0... i routes_eth0...

 

O kant kuli potluc taka zawartosc pliku net, wklej konkretnie co tam amsz.

zmergowales gita i dalej mowi, ze gita nie ma?

----------

## xSpooler

Od początku według tego: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

pakiet package.keywords pobrałem z pierwszego linku:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.2.keywords;hb=master

```
localhost ~ # ls

package.keywords

localhost ~ # cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

-bash: cd: /etc/portage/package.keywords: No such file or directory

localhost ~ # mkdir /etc/portage/package.keywords

localhost ~ # cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

localhost package.keywords # ls

localhost package.keywords # cp /root/package.keywords .

localhost package.keywords # ls

package.keywords

localhost package.keywords # cd /etc/portage/

localhost portage # ls

package.keywords  package.use

localhost portage # cat /root/package.keywords >> package.keywords

-bash: package.keywords: Is a directory

localhost portage # emerge -av @kde

!!! '@kde' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

Co robie źle?

co do layman'a:

```
localhost portage # emerge dev-utils/git

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-utils/git".

localhost portage # layman -a kde

* Failed to add overlay "kde".

* Error was: Binary /usr/bin/git seems to be missing! Overlay type "git" not supported. Did you emerge dev-util/git?

localhost portage #

localhost ~ # emerge dev-util/git

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

 * gtk+-2.12.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                             vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/te                                             mp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.1                                             2.11/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11:

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                             vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/te                                             mp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.1                                             2.11/temp/die.env'.

 *

localhost ~ #

```

Rozumiem że prosi o flage X w USE jednak taką flage mam:

USE="X gtk gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr hal"

Co do sieci:

```

HOSTNAME="Gentoo"

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

Z góry dzięki i przepraszam za zamieszanie...

Może jeszcze na koniec dodam:

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)Last edited by xSpooler on Fri Feb 27, 2009 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Dodales flage, za robiles emerge -NuDa world by pakiety ją załapały?

----------

## xSpooler

Tak zrobiłem, stwierdziłem w nocy że chyba zbyt namieszałem w systemie instalując pierwszy raz gentoo i kilka pakietów, chce postawić dobry, działający i szybki system, zabrałem się za instalacje jeszcze raz, właśnie kompiluje jądro, niedługo będę miał czysty system i zaczne od początku, ja zdaje sobie sprawe że truje i mieszam... jednak to początki, kwestia czasu kiedy skumam o co chodzi i będzie ok... Instaluje ten system głównie dla tego że mogę dokonywać wyboru, wybrałem KDE 4.2 jednak od 2 dni próbuje zainstalować to środowisko... nie wychodzi, mogę prosić o pomoc? Jak od początku postępować żeby dobrze zainstalować to środowisko?

Trochę nie rozumiem dokumentacji bo jest napisane aby dodać swoje flagi USE itp... ok dodałem mój plik make.conf wygląda tak:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr X"
```

Tylko teraz pytanie... dodałem zmienną X(a może ma być X11?) i teraz kompiluje jądro później fstab itp na koniec restart i odpalenie nowego systemu... czy od razu pakiety będą budowane z tymi flagami czy może powinienem wykonać po uruchomieniu nowego gentoo  emerge -NuDa world żeby emerge korzystał z nowych flag?

Jakie flagi i w jaki sposób zainstalować KDE? Czy najpierw muszę zainstalować serwer X? Czy może KDE samo zainstaluje ten serwer?

Pytań i problemów jest wiele... ale mam nadzieje że będzie ok...

Z góry dzięki, za cierpliwość najbardziej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mziab

Przede wszystkim radzę zmienić profil na default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop. Najwygodniej zrobisz to za pomocą:

```
eselect profile set default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop
```

KDE nie wciąga xorg-server, tylko biblioteki. Będziesz musiał dodatkowo doinstalować x11-base/xorg-x11.

KDE 4.2 instaluj zgodnie z tamtym poradnikiem, ale zamiast podpunktu "Using sets" użyj podpunktu "KDE meta packages". To pierwsze jest zarezerwowane dla portage 2.2, a ty masz 2.1.6.

----------

## Garrappachc

xSpooler, masz mało flag. Z takim czymś system nie będzie nadawał się do codziennej pracy.

----------

## Bialy

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> xSpooler, masz mało flag. Z takim czymś system nie będzie nadawał się do codziennej pracy.

 

Bezedura (pomyłka w wyrazie celowa  :Wink: ).

Po pierwsze nie musisz wszystkich flag trzymac w make.conf.

Po drugie lepsze wykorzystanie flag (jak i przystosowanie do sprzętu) daje dodawanie pakietu + flag do /etc/portage/package.use.

(dana flaga będzie wykorzystywana z danym pakietem a nie z całym 'world'em)

----------

## xSpooler

No więc planuje mieć system z KDE 4.2, jakie flagi dodać żeby wszystko śmigało? Chce też mieć Oo.org, kadu i jakieś programy do filmów, muzyki, apache,mysql coś do php oraz c++ oraz pythona, mój sprzęt to IBM ThinkCentre MT-M8212-CTO

Nie wiem nawet jak sprawdzić jakiej flagi potrzebuje dany pakiet, czytam dokumentacje ale jest tego sporo, stawiam już ten system 3 dzień...

Hmm no więc zainstalowałem system, poczytałem dokumentacje, dodałem kilka flag globalnych USE, postępowałem zgodnie z http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml  naturalnie od punktu 2.  Unmasking/Keywording

bo wcześniej nie miałem żadnego środowiska graficznego, więc pobrałem  Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.2.keywords i wygląda to tak:

```
Gentoo ~ # ls

kde-4.2.keywords

Gentoo ~ # cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

-bash: cd: /etc/portage/package.keywords: No such file or directory

Gentoo ~ # mkdir /etc/portage/package.keywords

Gentoo ~ # cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

Gentoo package.keywords # cp /root/kde-4.2.keywords .

Gentoo package.keywords # ls

kde-4.2.keywords

Gentoo package.keywords # cd ..

Gentoo portage # pwd

/etc/portage

Gentoo portage # cat /root/

.bash_history     .keep             kde-4.2.keywords

Gentoo portage # cat /root/kde-4.2.keywords >> package.keywords/

-bash: package.keywords/: Is a directory

Gentoo portage # cat /root/kde-4.2.keywords >> package.keywords

-bash: package.keywords: Is a directory
```

Pomijając że nie rozumiem polecenia:

cat /path/to/keywords/file >> package.keywords

Bo wywala błąd że to katalog a nie plik...

No ale spróbowałem według tego jak napisali w doc:

Punkt KDE meta packages:

```

Gentoo portage # emerge kde-meta:4.2

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt4                                             -4.4.4-r1[webkit]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r1 (Change USE: +webkit)

(dependency required by "kde-base/pykde4-4.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kweather-4.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-meta:4.2" [argument])

Gentoo portage # emerge kde-meta:4.2.0

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/kde-meta:4.2.0".
```

Trochę się pogubiłem...

hAHA - brakowało webkit w USE:) kumam już hmm całkiem przyjemna sprawa to portage, niesamowicie podpowiada, mam nadzieje że robię wszystko tak jak powinienem, pozostało 538 pakietów i kde będzie:)

Jeszcze jedno pytanie, słyszałem kiedyś o skryptach które po zakończeniu kompilacji wysyłają sms z informacją, gdzie takie coś mogę odszukać? 

Wszystkim dziękuje bardzo za pomoc, w razie problemów napiszę.

Przy instalcji wywala błąd przy pobieraniu pliku sys-syslog... w logach otrzymuje informacje że nie odnajduje takiego pliku na mirrorach z PW... zmieniłem mirror ale ciągle to samo:/'

Chodzi dokładnie o ten plik:

http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/packages/linux-gentoo-portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog/Sys-Syslog-0.18.ebuild

Jak go zainstalować ręcznie? jest taka opcja?

----------

## Garrappachc

Co do emerge - używaj opcji -av - pokaże Ci, jakie flagi wykorzystuje.

----------

## mziab

 *xSpooler wrote:*   

> Przy instalcji wywala błąd przy pobieraniu pliku sys-syslog... w logach otrzymuje informacje że nie odnajduje takiego pliku na mirrorach z PW... zmieniłem mirror ale ciągle to samo:/'
> 
> Chodzi dokładnie o ten plik:
> 
> http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/packages/linux-gentoo-portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog/Sys-Syslog-0.18.ebuild
> ...

 

Spróbuj odmaskować nowszą wersję.

----------

